# PC Action als pdf gesucht



## ery (21. Januar 2015)

Moin
*gab es die PC Action-Hefte auch mal als pdf auf DVD?*
Wenn ja wo kann man diese pdfs
her bekommen?
Gruß ery

Die Jahrgänge 2000-bis 2007 wären von besonderem Interesse!


----------



## Kookoma (21. Januar 2015)

PC-Action war doch die Stumpfsinnsversion einer Computerzeitschrift, oder?


----------



## keinnick (21. Januar 2015)

Kookoma schrieb:


> PC-Action war doch die Stumpfsinnsversion einer Computerzeitschrift, oder?



Der Humor dort mag nicht jedermanns Sache gewesen sein aber ich habe sie eine Zeit lang gerne gelesen und oft über die Artikel und Aktionen ("PC Action kocht" anyone? ) gelacht. Allerdings ging es in den letzten Jahren, auch durch den Weggang vieler Urgesteine, ziemlich bergab mit dem Revolverblatt. Zum Schluss war es eigentlich nur noch eine Kopie der PC Games mit nem anderen Titelblatt.


----------



## mickythebeagle (21. Januar 2015)

PCAction gehört genauso zur *COMPUTEC MEDIA GMBH wie die PCGH.

Frage doch einfach nach ?
PC ACTION - Shooter, Action, Fun und Videos

*Aber ich weis garnicht ob die Ihre Hefte als Jahres Ausgabe überhaupt auf den DVDs hatten.*
*


----------



## ery (21. Januar 2015)

Danke Micky,
dort werde ich mich mal hinwenden


----------

